
Who Trains the Best Computer Scientists? - barry-cotter
https://blogs.worldbank.org/education/who-trains-best-computer-scientists
======
barry-cotter
> The United States trains the best computer graduates ― by far: We find that
> CS seniors in the United States substantially outperform seniors in China,
> India, and Russia. The average computer science student in the United States
> ranks higher than about 80 percent of students tested in China, India, and
> Russia. Seniors in elite institutions in the United States similarly
> outperform seniors in elite institutions in China, India, and Russia by
> approximately 0.85 Standard Deviations (SDs). Importantly, the skills
> advantage of the United States is not because it has a large proportion of
> high-scoring international students.

